# Free Day of Dental Care for Veterans



## SeaBreeze (May 6, 2018)

> if you, or a veteran you know, needs some dental work, now is the chance to sign up to restore a shining smile commensurate with your service.
> For the fifth year in a row, over 450 aspen dental offices across  america will be opening their doors on june 9th to provide roughly 5,000  veterans with some much-needed free dental care.
> 
> 
> ...





source


----------

